# [SOLVED] acer drivers



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

Bill:
I dutifully followed your instructions in this thread for installing XP Pro on Acer X3200, in detail. After downloading drivers and using nLite to add them to new XP Pro SP3 OEM full version I only got BSOD on Acer upon attempted installation. I had already wiped Acer clean of Vista with Killdisk, as I had attempted Universal Restore with Acronis Workstation image on external hard drive, which was an image made with this computer, which failed for lack of drivers also. I guess this was an $800 mistake, hardware and software all in. Any other suggestions?
Thanks much.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

HI,
You can not use an XP OEM disc. They are made for specific Manufactures. 
I would also not recommend SP3 until this machine is up and running.
What OEM Disc did you use?


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I bought it from TigerDirect a few days ago ($145), and it's advertised as generic. I have also learned that motherboard drivers are at AMD website, and video driver is GeForce 8200, so maybe if those were slipstreamed onto XP Pro install disk it might install. However, if OEM version won't workI guess I'm stuck with Ubuntu, unless I reinstall Vista, even if it would install. I'd rather use Ubuntu than Vista, if I can get it up on my home network. Ubuntu did install. It obviously recognized the drivers. I just did a trial run, so didn't leave it on..
Thanks


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Those are XP drivers at AMD website.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

The Sata driver you have to slipstream to a Retail XP SP2 disc are part of the Chipset:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html
Specificaly: SATAIDE Driver (v10.3.0.42) WHQL 

Be sure Raid is not enabled in the BIOS.
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I actually just purchased an Acer recovery disk online at their site. I know its Vista. If it works, I wonder whether there is a way to extract drivers, but they are probably Vista drivers. I have downloaded the AMD XP drivers, got the Nvidia video card driver, and extracted them to a file for nLite. However, they both have setup files as well, so I wonder whether nLite can extract them for slipstreaming? If Vista recovery works, looks like either Vista or Ubuntu at this point, as other Acer X3200 XP drivers, i.e. hard disk controller, seem to be unavailable.
Thanks


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Bill:
Thanks for that. Do you figure that those nvidia drivers will work on Acer, even if I purchase another retail XP Pro SP2? Would I also need AMD motherboard and video driver I mentioned above?
Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

HI Teobeck,
If you still have vista on this machine run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
This will allow me to see the hardware you have.
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi Bill:
As soon as I get recovery CD and if Vista loads I'll run Everest if I can. This is the solution I've drawn a mental blank on, knowing I need something to see the Acer hardware, and this seems to be it. That way I can get prop drivers and slipstream onto XP Pro. That also would allow Acronis Workstation with Universal Restore to load, maybe saving another purchase of retail XP Pro.
Thanks as usual - where do I contribute to this site?
Teobeck


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I just purchased a 1 year subscription to tech Support.
Thanks again


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I did slipstream the http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html drivers onto the XP SP3 OEM disk, as I had read your earlier instructions in this thread. Possibly that would have worked on a new SP2 retail box disk. However, since the Acer restore CD is on the way it seems I can run Everest and find out what hardware the Acer has, and get the actual drivers, and, if so, I could somehow use those drivers with Acronis Universal (bare metal) Restore on the Acer which also asked for 2 drivers also. Failing that if I get right drivers I can slipstream them onto a new XP install CD. 
Thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

HI Tobeck,
Sorry to get back to you so late.
Thanks for supporting the FORUM.

You will not beable to use the Vista Drivers for XP, they are different.

The link I provided will work on Retail Versions of XP.
This board has a MCP78/72 nForce Chipset (Nvidia)
Your graphics card is a Geforce 8200 (Nvidia)

Is this the version you purchased from Tiger Direct?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...?EdpNo=2571830&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs

If so this will work, but you need to Slipstream the info from this disk, along with the SATA drivers to a NEW CD. You cannot slipstream the SATA drivers to this disk.

Follow these directions exactly:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

Chipset Drivers:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html

Extract the file to a folder.
Open the folder and slipstream the IDE Folder to the disk

Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Hi Bill:
I found our thread. Yes, that is the version of SP3 I purchased. I did use the directions from http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/window...-installation/ when I first tried. Can I copy the XP disk to a new disk? How? Does http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html have all of the drivers I need, or do I add chipset and graphics card drivers?
Thanks,
Teobeck


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

You cannot slipstream the drivers to the original XP disc.
You need to make a custom disc FOLLOWING the Directions in Nlite and the link I provided:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

I would not add any more drivers to the slipstream disc (Just the Sata drivers and maybe Network drivers).

We can install the rest of the drivers after XP is installed.
Remember to extract the Nvidia drivers to a folder and only ADD the IDE and Network files to the CD.
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
I'm confused about SATA and Chipset drivers. Which should I slipstream? Is chipset http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html the same as SATA?
Thanks


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
I did nLite again, made a new directory, and only added the 2 SATA drivers, and burned a new CD, which I had failed to do the first time. It installed! I did not add video driver nor network driver, but I got installed OK and on home network OK.. Now all I need to do is transfer User Settings and then I believe I can transfer applications with Acronis Workstation, but if they don't work I know PCMover will transfer whatever I choose.

Bill, without you I'd never have made it. Thanks and Thanks and Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

Glad to hear you have it installed!!!!!
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I installed NIVIDA GeForce 8200 video driver to fix missing one and it works fine. I don't have an Ethernet Controller (I see one at Gigabite site for AMD Phenom X3 chip but don't trust myself), and, I'm missing Audio driver and PCI controller and don't know where to find them.

I installed Office 2003 OK, got Outlook up but when I restored ABF Outlook backup file I found that Profile on new Outlook on Acer different than old box (new Outlook profile uses the XP Pro administrator's files and I don't know how to change either old box or new to match as I don't remember having Administrator settings on old and XP Pro upgrade didn't require that.

At least the new box is working, and on network, with Internet, so I won't look a gift horse in the mouth.
Many thanks again, Bill.
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

You need to go back and install the remaining chipset drivers:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html

Remember you only installed the Sata driver out of the chipset to install Windows, so you have to install the remaining drivers from the chipset.

The Video is here (You have already installed it):
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_181.20_whql.html

For sound install these in order:
MS UAA Driver:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng

Audio:
http://www.mediafire.com/?f6yzz0t574j

After these are installed go back to the device manager and post any errors.
Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Hi Bill:
Computer said first file older than one I have. 2nd file installed easily and Realtek driver shows up in Device Manager and on desk tray, and opens fine, but still no sound; however, in Device Manager there is still a yellow mark on "Audio Device on High definition Audio Bus", where there were two yellow marks before for it seems 2 audio drivers?
Thanks


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I ran the sound and device troubleshooters, made sure the audio driver is properly configured and made sure each driver was working properly in device manager, made sure speakers volume was up, and tried everything I found on Intel audio boards. It seems an audio driver is still missing and that this box takes two drivers somehow as it is advertised with Home Theatre sound. I noticed two yellow marks before I installed Realtek and now only one is gone.
Thanks as usual.


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I also noticed after installing Realtek driver that it noticed when I plugged in speakers to green port in back, so it is responding.
Thanks


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I got it working! I plugged speakers into another USP port. Acer website suggested that. I got into some Acer troubleshooting on their site when I registered their box.


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
I wonder what your take is on this XP Drivers CD at: 

http://www.user-guides.co.uk/cddown...P-Driver-CD-Recovery-Restore-Disk-115985.html

Regards,
T


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
I downloaded and started the install on the NIVIDA drivers, but stopped when it asked if I wanted to install RAID and SATA drivers, as I didn't know whether installing them again would disturb things -especialy when you wrote "install the remaining chipset drivers". (BTW, a Geekgirl post solved my Outlook 2003 problem).
T


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I removed SATA and RAID drivers in the NVIDIA install and it worked. It fixed 3 yellow marks in the Device Manager. Now there are only yellow marks at PCI Communication Controller and the other audio whatever. Computer functions fine. Wonder what PCI controller does anyway.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

I was afraid of this
I think the issue is SP3. It is known to do this. SP3 contains a different diver and is not compatible.

You can try this:


> Originally Posted by BoredSysAdm
> 1) Open Regedit and go to :
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CDSVersion
> 
> ...


See if it works?

But I do not have much faith in it.

MS UAA Driver (From the quote above):
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Install the Q888111 for XP2

I do not install SP3 on any system until I know all the drivers are working and SP2is installled. Your disc came with it (SP3)

If you can post the error message and then Right click on the error>Properties>
Details tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you have under Device Instance ID.

Do the above before proceeding farther

If need be:

If you can (once again) Slipstream XP, SP2 and the sata drivers

SP2 is here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...76-9bb9-4126-9761-ba8011fabf38&displaylang=en

Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I think the PCI Simple Communications Controler is for a dial-up modem. The Audio Device on High definition Audio Bus seems to be Realtek Driver described at

http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

which seems to be a High Definition Audio Codec.
I'm downloading the Zip file so I can take a look at the various files.
I don't seem to need the missing drivers, but I won't know until I try peripherals like printer, external drive, and scanner.
Thanks,
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

If you can post the error message and then Right click on the error>Properties>
Details tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you have under Device Instance ID.
This will tell me what they are!!
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

When I tried to install MS UAA Driver (From the quote above):

http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/arc.../11/81540.aspx
Install the Q888111 for XP2, 

computer message was that my driver was newer, and wouldn't let me install. 

At this point I hooked up HP PCI Printer and driver and it's OK. I will try your above suggestion and post. Box is fine now, on network and Internet, email OK, MS Office and Outlook working, sound and video fine, so I know scanner will be OK. All thanks to you. Look where I started, couldn't even load XP Pro. So, I'll get you the DEV/VEN numbers if I can get them. I'm not getting any error messages, only see the yellow question marks in 2 places. 
Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
The first one says:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
HDAUDIO/FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_002&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1000\4&3561E9F8&0&0301
Regards
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

Hi Teobeck,

I must have missed something here. I thought you stated your sound was not working.
My mistake! 
Disregarde my previous post about SP3 Please.

I think you need to install the HDMI Driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_hdmi_audio_winxp_10.3.0.23.html

The Modem Driver: (I think)
http://asia.cnet.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39000587,50002415r-39570160s,00.htm

Let me know if you have any remaining errors


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Hi Bill:
The first driver installed like a charm - the 2nd one (modem) didn't.
Thanks,
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

Can you:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you have under Device Instance ID.
Thanks,
Bills


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Bill:
DEV/Ven numbers coming here shortly. 
New problem. I have MBR 2 error message on Dell computer, and always says press F1 and then boots. I went into F12 boot setup and chose CD-Rom; yet computer still says press F1 and boots from hard disk. I wanted to use installation disk to fix MBR. I searched Tech Support and can't find a thread that discusses this. Can you direct me or should I start a new thread?


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Dev/ven:
Pci\ven_11c1%dev_0630&subsys_063011c1&rev_01\4&3914bdd7&0&0090


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

I started a "MBR Error Message" thread and in a short while I received a solution. These boards are a lifesaver for novices and experts too!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

HI Toebeck
Try the Modem driver for Vista. I have just downloaded it on my computer and the info file says it works basically on all OS's.
Link is here:
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_x3200.html
Select driver/utilities>modem

How did you make out with the DELL?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

The MBR Error Message was the Dell, and I opened a thread and got an immediate fix!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

Glad to here the dell is fixedray:.
1 out of 2 is not bad:grin:

How did you make out with the Modem?
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

Eureka! Modem installed.
Again, thanks for everything. If you ever have a legal problem I can answer, let me know.
T


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

2 out of 2 is even better!
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

So you have everything up and running?
No errors in the device manager?
Bill


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: acer drivers*

No errors in device manager. Everything fast and perfect.
T


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: acer drivers*

:4-clap::4-clap:Glad to hear it:4-clap::4-clap:
:4-cheers:Good Job:4-cheers:
I will mark this thread as solved:grin:

Thanks,
Bill


----------

